# 17 كــــــــتاب خـــــــــاصة بالهندسة الكيميائـــــــية



## SUPER CRISTAL (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
------------------------------------- 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
------------------------------------------
إليكم أحبتي 17 كتابا تختص في الهندسة الكيميائية 
وبروابط مباشرة ويجب أن يتوفر لديك البرامج المذكورة أدنى الموضوع وإن لم تتوفر فما عليك إلا أن تحملها فهي جاهزة للتحميل أيضا 
-------------------------------------------

*Chemistry_of_Petrochemical_Processes *

*Computer - Matlab 5 - Building*

*Basic_Concepts_in_Matlab *

*C-MATH *

*Matlab - Getting started*

*Matlab Programming *

*MATLAB-the language of technical*

*Perry_s Chemical Engineers_ Handbook - 7th Edition*

*Modern Analytical Chemistry *

*Hydrodynamics, Mass, and Heat Transfer in Chemical Engineering, CRC (2002 *

*computational flow modeling for chmemical reactor engineering *

*Consolidated Perrys Chemical Engineers Handbook *

*Chemistry - Foundations and Applications*

*Handbook of Chemical Engineering Calculations *

*Introduction to Chemical Engineering Computing *

*UNIT OPERATIONS OF CHEMICAL ENGINEERING *

*Chemical Engineering Desing Project *


ولقراءة الملفات يجب توفر لديك هذه البرامج 
ليك روابط التحميل 





قارىء ملفات DJVU




برنامج WINRAR





برنامج WINZIP





قارىء ملفات PDF

وفي الأخير لا أطلب سوى 
الدعاء للمرحومة أمي 
وتقبلو تحياتي الخالصة 
أخوكم SUPER CRISTAL​


----------



## matatta (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي super cristal


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المرور أخي


----------



## ali_yasseen (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم تقبل مني الفاتحة على روح المرحومة ام الاخ super cristal


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا الاخ Super 
وده اسمي علي مسميSuper
وربنا يوفقك - وجزاكم الله خير علي هذه الكتب التي تعتبر بمسابه اعمدة الاساس التي لا يستغني عنها اي مهندس كيميائي من حيث التردد المستمر علي هذه الكتب والبحث


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم آميـــــــــــــــــن يارب العالمين 
وشكرا لك أخي -علي- وأخي -وليد- على المرور


----------



## softchem (14 نوفمبر 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل وتغمد الله والدتك بوافر رحمتة


----------



## مسلمه ايجابيه (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على الافاده


----------



## بلدي (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود عظيم ، نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، ونحسبك إبنٌ صالح ، كما قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم، (إنقطع عمل إبن آدم إلا من ثلاث) من بينها : إبن صالح يدعو له.

م. وسام


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (15 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم آمين يارب العالمين 
وشكرا لكم أحبتي على المرور


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
الرابط الذي موجود فية الكتب لا يعمل عندي هل تستطيع ان تغير حتى اتمكن من تحميل الكتب
تحياتي


----------



## غدير السواد (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكر*

شكرا وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## غدير السواد (17 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا بس حبيت اسال في حال ما قدرت انزل الكتاب المحتاجته ممكن ترسله لي e-mail ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## gama (18 نوفمبر 2007)

وفقك الله ويزيد من حسناتك


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم على المرور جميعا 
أما بخصوص الروابط تعمل 100/100
وبخصوص الإيماييييييييل يمكن ترسل 
رسالة خاصة وأنا في الخدمة


----------



## المدرب نت (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك من اعماق قلبي
و أسأل الله أن يرحم والديك و والدينا .


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم
اللهم ارحم اموات المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم آمين يارب العالمين 
شكرا لك أخي المدرب نت واخي الكيمياوي 
وأنا في الخدمة


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 ديسمبر 2007)

أنت ممن يستحق الدعاء
حقا لديك الرغبة الكبيرة في مساعدة المسلمين إلى التحصيل العلمي الجيد 
وإلى الوصول إلى قمم الجبال
أدعو لك أخي 
وشكرا..


----------



## بريان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على الكتب القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

والله تستاهل أكثر من الشكر


----------



## كيمكو نت (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
رحم الله والدتك وجمعك واياها وايانا تحت لواء سيد المرسلين محمد عليه افضل الصلاه واتم التسليم


----------



## مونيكا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks so much,we really appreciate ur work

but the links are expired,i downloaded some of the books and i want to download the rest


----------



## chemical82 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## mussab (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*مصعب الرشيد the sudan*

_اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها وتقبلها مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا ربنا لا تدع لها ذنبا الا غفرته يا الله يا ربى واجزها الفردوس الاعلى وض اعف لها واجز ها بقدر ما نفعنا به ابنها [_QU:33: OTE]chemistry_k:15:ing*************[/quote]:15:


----------



## مجدي زيتونة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

لك الشكر وتغمد الله والدتك بالرحمة والمغفرة


----------



## silicon_100 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

thanx alot SUPER


----------



## كانيزارو (9 ديسمبر 2007)

merci beaucoup c vraiment genereux de votre part


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه الهدية القيمة................ اسأل الله ان يشمل والدتك بواسع رحمته وعظيم غفرانه ويدخلها جنته.
ابو مصطفى


----------



## رورو كيماوي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

الل يخليك ويرحم والدتك


----------



## shehabashraf (10 ديسمبر 2007)

سوبر و بحق اللة يبارك فيك


----------



## shehabashraf (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك اللة فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## shehabashraf (10 ديسمبر 2007)

دعوت لك قبل التحميل اما بعد التحميل فلا اجد ما اشكرك بة الا ان ادعو لك ولكل من تعرف بالرحمة و المغفرة


----------



## سدير عدنان (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## ramzi etaher (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AISSA02KA (17 ديسمبر 2007)

Que Dieu te protege pour nous aider d'avantage
merci beaucoup


----------



## عمار السودان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا أخي


----------



## fadiragb (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا لهذه الكتب اولا 
وللدقه في الروابط ثانيا 
ولكرمك طبعا اولا واخير 
ممكن كتاب عن hydraulic calculation 
والله يوفقك لما تحب وترضى


----------



## ENG_NERMO (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم ارحم المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم امين
اللهم ارحم والداتك ______________-اللهم امين
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## رعد خليل المعموري (30 ديسمبر 2007)

_الجنه تحت اقدام الامهات_


----------



## sajad (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اسال الله ان يرحم والدتك برحمتة الواسعة


----------



## م.دانية (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا و أعطاك الله لك و لوالدتك خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## نور الزمان (3 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكي و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## cosine (4 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## amjedali (4 يناير 2008)

رحم الله والدتك وتغمد الله روحها الجنة انشاء الله ومشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## CHE Amjad (4 يناير 2008)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## cosine (4 يناير 2008)

غفر الله لك وللوالدة


----------



## م/خالد (7 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mab01 (7 يناير 2008)

مشكووور وما قصرت


----------



## محمود بن حسين (26 يناير 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## صادق تركي (13 فبراير 2008)

اللهم ترحم على احبة السيد Super Cristal
امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## المهندس نابليون (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخوية super جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
الله يرحم والدتك ويغمد روحهة الجنة


----------



## الده ميرجي (19 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز تغمد الله والدتك برحمتة الواسعة 
الرابط الذي موجود فية الكتب لا يعمل هل تستطيع ان تغير حتى اتمكن من تحميل الكتب
تحياتي لك و مشكور


----------



## عادل شريف العبيدي (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن المساعدة في الحصول على الكتاب التالي من موقع غير الرابيد شير مع شكري 
مقدما
/Applications_of_Environmental_Chemistry


----------



## malika_ahmed (21 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ابوحسين المشعل (25 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم اللة خير جزاء المحسنين على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## عمار وليد (23 مارس 2008)

barek allh feek 
thank you


----------



## بحاث (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي سوبر كريستال وتحياتي للزميل علي ياسين امل ان يكون بخير في ظل هذه الظروف وشكرا لجهودكم 
البحاث غيث فاهم


----------



## عمار وليد (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ساعدوني في الحصول على كتاب (( الصناعات الكيماوية )) واسم مؤلفه ( شريف )


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام ح (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## على منصورى (30 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام ح (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## a a ahmed (12 سبتمبر 2008)

thank u brother so much


----------



## شمس النجاح (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة*

لسلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة فاتا بحاجة ماسة لهذا الكتاب
Manual solution of introduction to chemical engineering computing
الكتاب تسخة 2006 و هو موجود عتدي, لكتي بحاجة حل الأسئلة.
شاكرا لكم حسن التعاون


----------



## معتز التجاني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكلاا على الكتب الرائعه متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه وغفر الله للوالده واسكنها الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## LIALY (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك دنيا و أخرة و يرحم والدتك و يجعلها من أهل الجنة أمين ,,


----------



## elmalwany (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير 
اللهم تقبل منا الفاتحة والدعوات الصالحة عليها وامهات المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## النجاري (27 يونيو 2009)

الله يرحمها ويرحم كل المسلمين امواتهم واحيائهم
مشكووووووور على المجهود المتميز
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## أبو معمر (28 يونيو 2009)

اللهم ارحمها رحمة واسعة, مشكور على المجهود أخي super crystal


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي super cristal على الموضوع ولكن أعتقد بأن الروابط لاتعمل يرجى تجديد الروابط وسوف أقفل الموضوع لحين تجديد الروابط يرجى أعلامي برسالة خاصة إلى ذلك الوقت الموضوع مقفل لعدم صلاحية الروابط مع الشكر والتقدير ......


----------

